# Galapagos Island Cruise - Which Ship and Why?



## smitte2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi,

I am planning a Galapagos cruise next year and am looking for recommendations on which ship to take and why.  I am also looking for any input on hotel's in Quito as well as what time of the year is the best.  Any help is appreciated.

Cheers,
Steve


----------

